# Do you use heat protection or is it just another waste of money ?



## AmyLouGle (Feb 7, 2011)

my hair is down to my belly button so rather long &amp; only since its gone past my shoulders ive noticed when i straighten it i can see the split ends my mum is a professional hair dresser so i have my hair cut regular but should i be using heat protection spray when straighten it ? my mum said i should but i dont see much difference in my hair - what do you lot say i should do ?


----------



## perlanga (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think it's a waste, you definitely prevent a bunch of split ends and dryness by using heat protection spray.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 7, 2011)

I think what helps is silicon, whether it is in a spray or serum.

Before I use a flat iron:

I apply a drop of got2b silicon serum to my palms.

Then I smoosh my hands together and coat my fingers with the serum.

I run my fingers through my hair, try to coat as many surface hairs as I can. These ones seem to take the most heat abuse.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, you should use a heat protectant anytime you use a hair dryer, flat iron or curling iron/rollers.  

Of course it won't prevent all split ends or damaged hair, but it will help a bit. 

If you are straightening your hair a lot invest in a good brand protectant and use it every time.


----------



## AmyLouGle (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks - my mum has loads of hair supplys so i use all of hers i will deffo keep using it then


----------



## magosienne (Feb 9, 2011)

I use one too, it does help protecting your hair from heat and prevent split ends.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

I use the CHI Silk Infusion stuff. Whenever I find it at Winners, I stock up on the large 6oz &amp; 12oz bottles. I'm too cheap otherwise.

I don't know if it really does that much, though. I love the smell (very manly, cologne-esque), and my hair doesn't seem as dry as it once was, despite blow-drying it nearly everyday during the week. But I don't know if it's the CHI, or the other stuff I'm now using.


----------



## katana (Feb 9, 2011)

Generally when I flat iron or curl, I do not.

I have Got2Be Hottie, heat mender and have used it a few times.


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 20, 2011)

A good thermal protector can be your best friend. I personally use Paul Mitchell's Heat Seal. I have lightened hair so I have to be very careful about the health of my hair. I started using Heat Seal a few years ago and I can tell a huge difference from before (when I never used a thermal protector). My hair is much healthier and shinier. Heat Seal doesn't leave your hair feeling like it's got tons of product in it either which is a huge plus. (And it's not that expensive)


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 20, 2011)

I use It's A 10 Miracle Leave-in Product

It does a lot of things for my hair, including heat protection!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Feb 20, 2011)

I always used Tresemme Heat Defense spray.  I have seen what direct heat can do to unprotected hair.  Not pretty. LOL.  It's pretty cheap as well.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 2, 2011)

I use the CHI 44 iron guard, I got it at Target and they were 2 for the price of one which was a pretty sweet deal. I've seen them at TJ Maxx and Ross at half price as well.


----------



## DeniseJ (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *laurenproartist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A good thermal protector can be your best friend. I personally use Paul Mitchell's Heat Seal. I have lightened hair so I have to be very careful about the health of my hair. I started using Heat Seal a few years ago and I can tell a huge difference from before (when I never used a thermal protector). My hair is much healthier and shinier. Heat Seal doesn't leave your hair feeling like it's got tons of product in it either which is a huge plus. (And it's not that expensive)



I am a huge fan of Paul Mitchell's Heat Seal, too! It's not _that_ expensive, but it can be a little pricey for those who are on a budget. However, I definitely think it's worth the money. My hair looks so much better when I use this before blow drying/flat ironing, etc. Even if you don't use this particular product, I definitely recommend using some type of thermal protector before you use any heat styling tools. Your hair will thank you!!


----------



## imonabhaute (Mar 4, 2011)

I shower at night; while the hair is wet I put in Avon's Lotus Shield; sleep and in the morning I use Nexxus Heat Protexx and iron away!  Works great and no noticeable damage after maybe 6 months ironing every 2 to 3 days(and I haven't had any trims).


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't use a heat protector other than leave in conditioner and I it's really starting to affect my hair. I need to get a heat protector. I used to use one but haven't in a very long time.


----------



## Optimistique (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh yes, most definitely. I straighten my hair quite often and it really makes a difference when you're using high heat. Personally, my favorite is DermOrganic Leave-In Treatment. It's made with certified Argan oil and helps to repair, protect and shine. Another favorite of mine is Biolage Thermal-Active Repair Gloss. Its not as expensive as the Derm-Organic and leaves my hair really, really soft. I've noticed its a bit heavier though, so you only need a small amount.


----------



## IslandGirlAng (Mar 21, 2011)

I do think it helps to use a thermal protection when blow-drying, or using any hot tools. It can also help cut down on dry time and protects hair from breakage and damage.I just tried a new one I absolutely love from Kenra called Blow-Dry Spray, it's a spray in a silver bottle and I think it even styles my hair better and smoother. Just spray on towel-dried hair and style, it doesn't weigh your hair down or feel to heavy either.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been using Beyond the Zones flat iron protection spray, but it makes my hair super slick...its kinda weird. I think I'll try a different one before I give up.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Apr 4, 2011)

I never use to use one, then i did i got the tresseme one, noticed no different and though it was a waste of money.

But then my hair got really badly damaged and i bought the VO5 and omg! It was amazing! Not only did it mean i didn't have split ends for alot longer than if i hadn't used it, it smoothed out my hair, and added shine! The one time i forgot to use it, you could definetley see the difference!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm very interesting thread I always thought it was hype as well, I only get the Chi infuser if its at winners too Maris so we may encounter each other at the store one day haha!


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 14, 2011)

> Hmm very interesting thread I always thought it was hype as well, I only get the Chi infuser if its at winners too Maris so we may encounter each other at the store one day haha!


 I do not understand these Farouk CHI people. They sell the red/thermal line at Shoppers, but... no Silk Infusion. And it's way too expensive at Superstore! But yes, stalk Winners - and Marshalls now, too. Haha.


----------

